# Integrated Ballast or Outside Ballast????



## Ataraxia (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm interested in buying a 250watt HPS and I see that there are two different types, one has the balllast right in the hood behind the reflector, and one has the ballast seperate about ten feet away from the bulb.  Are there any advantages to having an integrated ballast?  I would think that with the light heat plus a ballast behind it this would be dumb idea.  Also, how much heat can I expect from a 250w HPS?  How strong of an air movement system will I need to control temperatures?  And if anyone can suggest a 250w HPS system of a certain brand or place to buy it, that would be appreciated.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 30, 2007)

The all in one systems will put out more heat and are a lot heavier than just a reflector with seperate ballast. I personally haven't seen any all in one systems that have places to hook up ducting to ventilate. That's not to say they're not out there. Personally, I would definitely go with a seperated system. I've never used a 250w, but from what I was told by another grower on here, he ventilates his 250w with a 120mm Computer fan. He also said that they don't put out much heat. 

I would recommend checking out htgsupply.com or go to their ebay store. They have really great prices and I'm sure will have what you're looking for.


----------



## 55DAYZNCOUNTIN (Mar 30, 2007)

www.insidesun.com is another, great prices!


----------



## Ataraxia (Mar 30, 2007)

If I wanted to go to a 400w, how much better ventilation would I need?  I want to grow inside of a large dresser, and I plan on having an inlet and outlet fan, but would I need a cooltube or something like that to control the heat, or isn't 400w that bad?


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 30, 2007)

400w will put out enough heat to cause problems in a confined space like that. You should get a fixture that you can hook up some ventilation ducting to.And rig some fans to cool the fixture. That cool tube would work well too. Also have a fan pulling any other heat out from the top and have fans at the bottom bringing in fresh air. Heat rises, that's why we put the exhaust fans up high. The main thing with the higher wattage systems is to ventilate. Otherwise you're going to turn that box into a sauna and kill your plants.


----------

